# Valjoux 7751?



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope this is the right spot for this question.

Day before yestreday, TV shopping channel was selling a JaquesLemans with a Valjoux 7751 motor in it. They spec it as a modified 7750, 25 jewel movement. Chrono, day, date, month, real moonphase, auto-wind. $999. Today they have it on their site at about $1600. (I am less tempted today than I was two days ago.)

I see Jules and Otto have a Valjoux 7751 movement which seems to have the same functions, but they call it out as a 17 jewel set-up. Now, my question is this; can a 7750 be modified in different manners, and all of the different modifications are designated 7751? So, does 7751 just mean that it is a 7750 that was modified in SOME manner, or is a 7751 a 7751? Or is just a matter of imperfect counting? Any general feelings of sincere disgust for Valjoux movements?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Marius I belive youi can get 17 jewel and 25 jewel Valjoux 7750 and 7751 movements.

The 51 is a modified 50 (moon phase etc) as are the 53, 54 and 58.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Marius I belive youi can get 17 jewel and 25 jewel Valjoux 7750 and 7751 movements.
> 
> The 51 is a modified 50 (moon phase etc) as are the 53, 54 and 58.


JoT, thanks. So, you can get a 7751 made from a 17 jewel 7750, or from a 25 jewel 7750. Same functions, same everything except that a few shafts do not run on jeweled bearings?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

marius said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Marius I belive youi can get 17 jewel and 25 jewel Valjoux 7750 and 7751 movements.
> ...


Yes, the same functions, I guess one is cheaper, as for what the "missing jewels" do .... who knows


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 7750 was originally made with 17 J's the 25 J version was a later upgrade don't ask me where all the extra 8 rubies went. I haven't a clue.

I have a 19 J one







Had to have a new top rotor plate and the new one came with 2 Jewels that weren't in the old one.

The Val 7750 is highly regarded and used by most major swiss manufactures in one form or another either off the shelf or with refinements.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

PG, thanks. Now I am beginning to feel that I should have jumped on that one while it was still at $999! Thank you very much. You could have said it is a crappy movement, just so I would not feel bad about not grabbing it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That was a good price for a 7751 engined watch, Roy had his 7751 at Â£695 when they were in stock ( mind you they did have the decorated movement version which pushes the price up), but still a bargain.

You'll find them in all sorts of brands, fairly easy to spot with the 12 6 9 sub dial configuration.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm making a few of these with white dials.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Care to elaborate?


No.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thought not









You tease you.....


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

They do look nice. There were a few options, some gold plated, some rose gold, and with gilded movement. Checking around a bit, I have noticed now, many different brand names, with a 7751 movement. No-one says whether it is a 17, 19! or 25 jewel version though. When these were on the TV, the hosts were absolutely full of it that the 7751 movement is scarce as hen's teeth. "Ten year waiting list on this 25 jewel 7751." Marked limited editions of 200. I guess that is part of why I did not jump on it, I have heard them talk cr*p about too many other issues in the past. A few years ago I ordered three very inexpensive ladies' dress watches off them, (around $17 each) and they sent me two plus a Rolex styled gent's Croton with a diamond chip at 12 and a plastic molded $450 price tag on it! I called them up and they said dont bother sending it back. They just sent me the third cheapie as well. Where is the sportsmanship in that?!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I'm making a few of these with white dials.


Now that really would be my "cup of tea"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> > I'm making a few of these with white dials.
> 
> 
> Now that really would be my "cup of tea"


I'm making three new mechanical chronographs, a 200m Diver and a Unitas watch this month. More details asap please be patient.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I'm making three new mechanical chronographs
























including a 12H please


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Only 3 Roy?

You need to make more than that surley?


----------

